# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Θυροτηλεοραση  και αυλοπορτα με μοτερ για ασυρματο ανοιγμα

## ababapanos

Καλησπερα σας,  

Λογω οτι ειμαι ασχετος ζηταω τα φωτα σας.

Σε περιφραγμενο οικοπεδο 6 στρεματων και σε 2 μονοκατοικιες θελουμε να εγκαταστησουμε συστημα θυροτηλεορασης το οποιο να συνεργαζεται με την εξωτερικη αυλοπορτα του οικοπεδου , που στην οποια θελουμε να εγκαταστησουμε και συστημα με μοτερ για ασυρματο ανοιγμα με τηλεκοντρολ ιδικα για τα αυτοκινητα. Δηλαδη οταν θελουμε να μπουμε η να βγουμε  στο οικοπεδο με το αμαξι να μην χρειαζετε να κατεβενουμε και να ανοιγουμε με το χερι και μετα να ξανα κατεβενουμε για να κλειδωνουμε .

Να πω οτι η αποσταση απο τα σπιτια μεχρι την εισοδο του οικοπεδου ειναι 70 μετρα. Και την θυροτηλεοραση δεν την θελουμε για να ανοιγουμε την εξοπορτα του σπιτιου αλλα την εξωτερικη αυλοπορτα του οικοπεδου.

Ο μιχανικος μου ειπε οτι οπως θα μας σκαψει το αυλακι με την μπορντοζα απο την εισοδο του οικοπεδου μεχρι τα σπιτια για να περασει τους σωληνες με τα καλωδια για  ρευμα και το τηλεφωνο, οτι θα βαλει αλλον εναν σοληνα Φ100  ωστε να περασουμε τα απαρετητα καλωδια για την θυροτηλεοραση, τα οποια πρεπει να τα επιλεξω και να τα αγορασω εγω επειδη αυτος δεν ξερει , και να του τα δωσω απλα για να τα περασει.

1.  Για μοντελο θηροτηλεορασης ειδαμε αυτο http://www.electrohoros.gr/more_deta...p?id_prod=7228   , πιστευετε οτι θα εχω καποιο προβλημα?  Τι καλοδια θα χρειαστει να προμηθευτω για το συγκεκριμενο?

2. μπορει αυτο το μοντελο να συνεργαστει με μεγαλη εξωτερικη αυλοπορτα (συρομενη η ανοιγομενη) ? 

3. τελος για την αυλοπορτα με το  μοτερ για το  ασυρματο ανοιγμα και σε αυτο ειμαι ασχετος , υπαρχει καποιο μοντελο που μπορειτε να μου συστησετε?

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ προκαταβολικα!

----------


## briko

Καλή τύχη με αυτό το μοντέλο που διαλέγεις.

Όλα τα μοντέλα με συρόμενες πόρτες (ασύρματες) απαιτούν ένα απλό διακόπτη (ρελε) για να ανοίξει να σταματήσει και να κλείσει .
 Τι βγάζει αυτό που διάλεξες .......

----------


## xrhstosmp

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον προλαλησαντα ειδικα στο "καλη τυχη"

----------


## ababapanos

δεν διαλεξα μοντελο ακομα, απλα το ειδα πολυ οικονομικο και ειπα να σας ρωτησω. Γιαυτο και ρωταω πριν κανω καποια αγορα...

πιο πολυ την θυροτηλεοραση αυτη την θελω για την καμερα για να μπορω απο το σπιτι μεσα να βλεπω στα 70 μετρα εξω απο το οικοπεδο ποιος θελει να μπει.  Αν εχετε καποιο αλλο μοντελο να μου προτεινετε να παρω πειτε μου.

Ο διακοπτης ρελε που λετε οτι θελουν οι συρομενες πορτες , υπαρχει ενσοματομενος σε αλλα θυροτηλεφωνα? η αγοραζεται και εγκαθιστατε ξεχωριστα?

παντως το παραπανω το μονο που γραφειθ ειναι 

ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ,ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ (ΕΩΣ 100Μ) 6Χ100MM2.
- See more at: http://www.electrohoros.gr/more_deta....r3WusnDc.dpuf

----------


## xrhstosmp

γιατι δεν ψαχνεις να βρεις καποιον που να μπορει να εγκαταστησει/υποστηριξει ενα συστημα θυροτηλεορασης (οποιας μαρκας  και αν ειναι αυτο) αντι να παιζεις το λαχειο "φταιει το συστημα" που θα λεει αυτος που θα εγκαταστησει της δικης σου προμηθειας θυροτηλεοραση και το "φταιει ο εγκαταστατης" που θα λεει το μαγαζι που την αγορασες. ?

----------


## ababapanos

ηθελα λιγο πολυ να εχω μια ιδεα πριν παω σε καποιον να ρωτησω.  ποιο πολυ με ενδιαφερει να μαθω αν ο μιχανισμος που θα ανοιηει την συρομενη αυλοπορτα ειναι ανεξαρτητος απο την θυροτηλεοραση , αν με καταλαβενετε...

----------


## el greco 1

ναι πανο μη μπερδευεσε! ο μηχανισμοs του συρομενου ειναι ανεξαρτητοs απο την εικονα! παραδειγμα, οταν εσυ εισαι μεσα σπιτι και εγω σου κανω μια κλιση απ εξω εσυ θα με δειs στο μονιτορ και απο το υπαρχων μπουτον που εχει το μονιτορ θα μου ανοιξειs σωστα? το ιδιο θα γινεται και απο το δευτερο σπιτι, απλοs χρειαζεσε θυρ/ση για 2 χρηστεs.

----------


## k_sotiris

Με τη συγκεκριμένη θυροτηλεόραση καλή τύχη και από μένα.
Για το μηχανισμό της αυλόπορτας όπως λένε και τα παιδιά είναι ανεξάρτητος από τη θυροτηλεόραση ( απλά αντικαθιστάς το κυπρί που έχεις στο σχέδιο, με ένα relle για να δώσει εντολή στην πόρτα).

----------


## ababapanos

οποτε την συγκεκριμενη θυροτηλεοραση την ξεχναω , μπορειτε να μου πειτε κανα αλλο μοντελο πιο επονυμο να το ψαξω και να κανω την δουλεια μου? 

 για τον μηχανισμο του μοτερ και ασυρματο ανοιγμα πορτας με τηλεκοντρολ που να απευθυνθω?

----------


## briko

καταρχάς κανε ένα πρόχειρο σχέδιο του χώρου (που βρίσκονται τα κτίρια , αποστάσεις πόρτας από αυτά , που σκευτεσε να βάλεις το τροφοδοτικό κτλ).
υπάρχουν αρκετές δυνατότητες όπως να εχεις 2 συσκευές σε κάθε σπίτι , να εχεις και ακόμα από μια είσοδο σε κάθε σπίτι (σύνολο 3 δηλαδή) με δυνατότητα μικτή δηλαδή όπου δεν θες οθόνη να εχεις θυροτηλέφωνο στην είσοδο την εσωτερική να εχεις μόνον ομιλία κτλ

----------


## ababapanos

σχεδιαγρ.png

εκανα ενα προχειρο σχεδιαγραμμα. Να πω οτι ολα τα καλωδια του ρευματος και του τηλεφωνου θα φτασουν στα σπιτια απο την εισοδο του οικοπεδου οπου ειναι ιδη εγκατεστημενα διπλα στην εισοδο. οποτε φανταζομαι καπου εκει θα ειναι και ο μετασχηματιστης.

----------


## el greco 1

πoιοs μετασχηματιστηs?

----------


## briko

το τροφοδοτικό συνήθως το βάζουμε κοντά στις οθόνες και όχι κοντά στην κάμερα διότι η οθόνη τραβάει συνήθως από 1- 1,5 Α ενώ η κάμερα 200 mA.
όποτε όταν θα έχουμε στην είσοδο το τροφοδοτικό αυτό θα βγάζει 18V αλλά στην οθόνη θα φτάνει πολύ λιγότερο από 15V.
όποτε αν θες να με ακούσεις βρες ένα μέρος κοινό κοντά στα σπίτια για να το βάλεις εκεί.
πρόταση δική μου είναι να βάλεις σύστημα με ομοαξονικό και οχι 5 συρμάτων (που θα συμπριφερετε καλύτερα) για ποιο οικονομική τιμή άλλα και οι διαφορές είναι πολύ μικρές σε απόδοση.

τώρα από πλευράς καλωδίωσης χρειαζόμαστε από το τροφοδοτικό (ενισχυτή το λένε αλλά δεν εχει καμιά σχέση με ενισχυτή) μέχρι την είσοδο 15 σύρματα 1mm διάφορα χρώματα και ένα ομοαξονικό απλό.
από το τροφοδοτικό μέχρι την κάθε οθόνη 8 σύρματα και ένα ομοαξονικό.
απο την είσοδο μέχρι το κουτί της πόρτας (που θέλει μια επαφή ρελε) θες 2 σύρματα.
ΜΗΝ χρησιμοποιήσεις UTP ΣΕ ΚΑΜΕΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ (εχεις μεγάλες αποστάσεις και στο τέλος δεν θα παίρνεις σωστές τάσεις).

----------


## briko

επειδή φαντάζομαι τα σπίτια θα είναι με 2 η 3 ορόφους η μεγάλα σε οριζόντια διάταξη προτείνω να σκευτεις να βάλεις και 2 η και 3 θέση για εξτρά οθόνη η απλό θυροτηλέφωνο.
από την κάθε θέση αυτή χρειαζόμαστε πάλι 8 σύρματα και ομοαξονικό. εάν η γραμμή καλωδίων πάει από οθόνη σε οθόνη τότε βάζεις για κάθε παραπάνω οθόνη + ένα καλώδιο (3 οθόνες = 8+2 σύρματα =10 +ομοαξονικό)

----------


## ababapanos

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις...  πολλα τα καλωδια βεβαια και μπερδευτηκα λιγο, ελπιζω ο ηλεκτρολογος που θα φερω για να μου το βαλει να ξερει να το κανει να δουλεψει....

Για μοντελα ομως δεν μου ειπατε τιποτα και στο ιντερνετ που ψαχνω κανενα δεν λεει αν λειτουργει με ομοαξωνικο η  συρματα κλπ...  αν μπορειτε βοηθηστε με λιγο και σε αυτο

----------


## briko

με την συγκεκριμένη καλωδίωση μπορείς να βάλεις όλες τις ευρωπαϊκού τύπου θυροτηλεοράσεις.
Δηλ. από LEGRAND URMET BPT BITRON CTC TEGUI FARFISA κτλ.

ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ εγώ να σου πω τη να βάλεις θα σου έλεγα για URMET . Στο κάτω κάτω όλες οι άλλες είναι αντίγραφα αυτής.
 Από εκεί και πέρα ψάχνεις , βρίσκεις κάτι που να σε συμφέρει να ΕΙΝΑΙ εμφανίσιμο γιατί θα την εχεις στο σπίτι σου για πάρα πολλά χρόνια - ίσως περισσότερα και από την γυναίκα σου.
Η πρώτη σου επιλογή δεν θα σου άντεχε  ούτε για ένα εξάμηνο.

----------


## el greco 1

briko να πουμε οτι πρεπι να τοποθετιθουν και αντικεραυνικα προστασιαs στην εισοδο διοτι δεν ειναι πιλοτη και το διαμερισμα ειναι απο πανω. εδω η αυλοπορτα ειναι 70μ κατω εκει φανταζωμαι θα ειναι και οι μετρητεs τιs ΔΕΔΗΕ τοτε η αυλοπορτα που ειναι μεταλικη θελει μια πολυ καλη γειωσh ωστε να προστατευτει και η πλακετα του σειρομενου και και την καμερα.cheers George.

----------

